# this month's competition



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

how's everyone doing? got any left over shots you want to share? i'm hoping to get out and about over the next week with my camera glued to my hands, taking photos everywhere so i can weed out just one for the competition.

please tell me i'm not doing this alone. i don't want to be the only idiot looking the wrong way down a crane beam, or along a flag pole. really, i don't.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL! I havent been out with the camera. Have had too much other stuff going on and it looks like it will be that way all month


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I've been working a lot, but now I'm just layin' low. 
Besides, it's somebody elses' turn to win.
Mike


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

hey, maybe i'm in with a chance this month!  one can live in hope eh?

i have been away for a couple of days, will be away again for a couple more days but just managed to get some _very_ interesting perspective shots that might well do for this competition.

so glad you're all chickening out. 

(i'm just here for a moment soaking up some 2coolPF photos, missed my daily fix!)

rosesm


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Yep.*

Me too. My work responsibilities doubled overnight two weeks ago, my wife ruptured her hamstring in a freak roller skating accident (she's a freak for being on them) and I've been sick all week. I think I'll put in for a vacation day on Memorial Weekend just to get my personal stuff back together.

Here's a motivational thought for the contest&#8230;go take a picture of your feet. If you entered it right now you would have a 50% chance of winning the contest. That's right, there's been one entry so far. 

*Rusty Brown*

Check out my galleries at www.pbase.com/jumpinminnow


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Alrighty then, foot photo coming up. NOT.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

:biggrin:.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

You should have entered this because I really like it. Seriously. I would have voted for it


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL, too bad my flip flop tan isnt more obvious.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Pretty cool. I like it.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Whats that smell???


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Contest*

Me too! Me too! I like it too.
SH


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

slip knot said:


> Whats that smell???


Hey! I resemble that remark...

Good grief, had no idea my little tootsies would be so popular, lol! Get a life people! :wink:


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Nicely executed*

I had a feeling someone wouldn't be able to resist. For clarity this month's contest isn't "Feet".

Here's a few more perspectives. They can be very subtle.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful examples Rusty. Is that Colorado by chance?


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Very cool feet!

Nice shot of the tree Rusty, tried the same the other day. Like the light/shades on yours.

GCB


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

MsAddicted said:


> LOL, too bad my flip flop tan isnt more obvious.


You never heard of foot makeup? :rotfl:


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

*What do you think of this one?*

I am still learning. Got my Pentax K10d a couple of months ago and just got a couple of zoom lenses. It has been years since I used all the features of the 35mm and am a little lost and still on the learning curve. This was taken on auto "everything" with the standard lens that came with the camera (28-55, I think). No croping or alternating other than re-sizing (sp?). Again, just getting back into it, but thougt I would throw it out there for you all. No where near compaction!


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

My first post with my little Fuji S5100. Spent the day at the Houston Zoo last weekend.

I've snagged some pretty nice shots, but I can hear a DSLR calling my name from here.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Not my photo, but every time I look at this "perspective" it gives me a cold chill right up the back of my spine.

Anyone want to take a crack at duplicating this perspective????? You could probably improve on the focus and lighting angle a little....lol.

GCB


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

awww man ya made me dizzy and now i got vertigo as well


----------

